# Gransfors Bruks



## Ironworker (Aug 30, 2020)

Both are for sale, local in Orange County N.Y. prefered it will ship. $225 for the large and $200 for the other. Cash is king.


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 2, 2020)

Not too much interest, ok best offer is on the table.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 2, 2020)

Ironworker said:


> View attachment 851947
> View attachment 851948
> View attachment 851949
> View attachment 851950
> ...


I've got one just like it. Between than and my Fiskars X27, I pretty much have an optimal pair for the wood we have around here.


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 4, 2020)

Sold


----------

